# Almost there



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

1st set up I think I have a little more tweaking Before water


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good! Just a guess that the stump with rock on top is to prevent the wood from floating? It would look great if you had a similar piece of wood and you could then place them in front of the overflows to hide them from view.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

It looks great, I can't wait to see how it looks like the moment that there are fishes swimming inside the tank.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Just curious, is there gravel or sand in the tank? I recommend substrate for cichlids as they have a digging obsession.


----------

